# President Palin anyone ?



## horusd (13 Sep 2011)

After Obama's failure to get to grips with the economy where he re-appointed most of the idiots and insiders who got us into this mess in the first place, is it time for him to be replaced by Sarah Palin? After you finish laughing, read some of her recent speech and maybe, like me, you might pause for thought:

*The Political Class*:

"Yeah, the permanent political class – they’re doing just fine. Ever notice how so many of them arrive in Washington, D.C. of modest means and then miraculously throughout the years they end up becoming very, very wealthy? Well, it’s because they derive power and their wealth from their access to our money – to taxpayer dollars. They use it to bail out their friends on Wall Street and their corporate cronies, and to reward campaign contributors, and to buy votes via earmarks. There is so much waste. And there is a name for this:* It’s called corporate crony capitalism. This is not the capitalism of free men and free markets, of innovation and hard work and ethics, of sacrifice and of risk. No, this is the capitalism of connections and government bailouts and handouts, of waste and influence peddling and corporate welfare.* This is the crony capitalism that destroyed Europe’s economies. It’s the collusion of big government and big business and big finance to the detriment of all the rest – to the little guys. It’s a slap in the face to our small business owners – the true entrepreneurs, the job creators accounting for 70% of the jobs in America, it’s you who own these small businesses, you’re the economic engine, but you don’t grease the wheels of government power."

*On Obama:*

"Candidate Obama pledged to fundamentally transform America. And for all the failures and the broken promises, that’s the one thing he has delivered on. We’ve transformed from a country of hope to one of anxiety. Today, one in five working-age men are out of work. One in seven Americans are on food stamps. Thirty percent of our mortgages are underwater. In parts of Michigan and California, they’re suffering from* unemployment numbers that are greater than during the depths of the Great Depression*. Barack Obama promised to cut the deficit in half, and instead he turned around and he tripled it. *And now our national debt is growing at $3 million a minute. That’s $4.25 billion a day*."


I wouldn't disagree with anything she is saying here. Obama has been a disaster, apart from the health reform. Roll-on President Palin?


----------



## DB74 (13 Sep 2011)

But the problem isn't really Obama and the solution isn't really Palin (or anyone else for that matter)

The problem is politics itself and the fact that you need a wad load of cash and favours to get elected and once elected there is no will there to shaft the people who helped get you elected in the first place.


----------



## Purple (13 Sep 2011)

Great post Horusd.
have you got a link to the text of the speech?


----------



## csirl (13 Sep 2011)

Dont think Palin will get the nomination - she's too polarizing. Though I think that this could be one of those US elections where the incumbant isnt a shoe-in. I think Obamas slogan should have been :

"Yes we can................sit back and do nothing as we are totally out of our debt and dont know what to do..."


----------



## horusd (13 Sep 2011)

I agree DB74 that the political system is deeply corrupted by money, but until that's changed it's all there is to work with. Obama has been awful in spades. Too much rethoric, too little by way of action. Except healthcare, which stands to him. His re-appointment of Larry Somers and other Wall Street cronies showed he really didn't mean to effect real change. 

Purple the full text of Palin's Iowa speech is . Could she be okay despite not being able to find her house on a map never mind the rest of the world? Maybe, just maybe.


----------



## One (13 Sep 2011)

I'm sorry but I am going to go against the grain completely on this one. And I don't mind saying that I don't pay the slightest bit of notice to US politics, but I still don't agree with this. Sarah Palin's speech is waffle. Pure waffle. 

Barack Obama is not the cause of America's problems. Previous adminstrations caused them. He doesn't run that country that way he wants to. No president does. It isn't a dictatorship. It is a democracy. And that means that several institutions are involved. And at times they oppose him. 

When he was trying to bring in much needed healthcare reform I saw pictures of Americans carring posters depicting Obama as Hitler. Madness!

He has been criticised for wanting to withdraw soldiers out of Afghanistan.

When you are judging a politican keep this in mind: you rarely have the facts, figures and information that they have. You read newspapers and listen to television that has often to some extent suffered from lazy inadequate sensationalised journalism.

I don't believe Obama is the problem, nor do I believe Palin is the solution.


----------



## TarfHead (13 Sep 2011)

csirl said:


> Dont think Palin will get the nomination


 
She has to be a candidate first, and she's too busy faffing around basking in the media spotlight to do anything hard like have policies, or a record of achievement, or to be not the butt of every talk show monologue.

Palin, Bachmann, Perry, Romney, Paul .. if Obama can't get a second term against one of that lot, he'll deserve to go down in history as one of the worst US Presidents. Not even the head of OBL will spare him that ignominy.


----------



## ringledman (13 Sep 2011)

Obama was a huge let down. Great rhetoric awful delivery.

His economic advisors are simply useless. He has done nothing to stem the economic rot that Bush left and made their debt situation a danger to the world. Palin has some good quotes above but she has major flaws.

You have to despair that this is the best that the USA has to offer. Mind you European leader as just as awful. 

What an age we live in.


----------



## Purple (13 Sep 2011)

ringledman said:


> Obama was a huge let down. Great rhetoric awful delivery.
> 
> His economic advisors are simply useless. He has done nothing to stem the economic rot that Bush left and made their debt situation a danger to the world. Palin has some good quotes above but she has major flaws.
> 
> ...


It wasn't just Bush though was it? The problem's been there since Bush 1 and right through Clinton. Bush 2 made it much worse but he didn't start it.
Palin is was out of her depth. She'd be a disaster as President. That doesn't mean she can't make good points from time to time amidst all the waffle.  

Big government is the problem and the only solution being offered anywhere is bigger government. Madness.

We’re all screwed I tells ya, screwed!!!


----------



## micmclo (13 Sep 2011)

Purple said:


> It wasn't just Bush though was it? The problem's been there since Bush 1 and right through Clinton. Bush 2 made it much worse but he didn't start it.



There was a budget surplus under Clinton and the US National debt decreased in 2000


----------



## onq (13 Sep 2011)

Clinton had the motto - "its the economy stupid"

Bushes motto was "its the war on terror stupid"

Obama's motto is "I was stupid to follow Bush"

Palins's motto is "Are you saying I'm stupid?"


----------



## onq (13 Sep 2011)

Lest we forget what makes Obama sound so slick, this is what were were used to from Bush.


----------



## hastalavista (13 Sep 2011)

horusd said:


> After Obama's failure to get to grips with the economy where he re-appointed most of the idiots and insiders who got *us* into this mess in the first place,




This is an Irish site concerned with Irish issues so we have no truck with the BBM ( well actually LBM).


----------



## BillK (14 Sep 2011)

hastalavista said:


> This is an Irish site concerned with Irish issues so we have no truck with the BBM ( well actually LBM).


 
Who was it said"When America sneezes, the world catches a cold." ?


----------



## onq (14 Sep 2011)

I've seen several isolationist comments recently on AAM.
Often they seem to be from pro-American / pro-Capitalists with plenty of money.
I don't believe the world is well-served by tugging the forelock to America or Britain, or China for that matter.
Not watching what the major powers are doing both inside and outside Ireland and not making our presence felt is what has us where we are today.


----------



## ringledman (14 Sep 2011)

Purple said:


> Big government is the problem and the only solution being offered anywhere is bigger government. Madness.
> 
> We’re all screwed I tells ya, screwed!!!


 
We are absolutely screwed. 

People think we are resolving the problem. We are not! The West is running deficits ranging from 5%-10% and no growth. And printing extra wealth destroying conffetti paper.

Every year we are getting closer and closer to the total collapse of the economic system as we know it!

'Official' debt to GDP levels are heading towards the 100% mark, unofficial and the UK, USA, Europe are in the 300%+ mark once all government liabilities are accounted for.

It is time to start burying gold, buying a farm in the sticks and a getting some guns.

In 5-10 years we are going to face one major war I fear. 

History has shown that commodities booms and massive debt does not end well.


_*“Maximum, within 10 years time more than 35 percent of tax revenues will have to be used to pay the interest on the government’s debt, and then you’re in trouble, because then there is not enough money out of the budget to pay for other stuff,” Faber said.*_

_*“I am convinced that the U.S. government will go bankrupt, but not tomorrow, and before they go bankrupt they’ll print money, and then you get very high inflation rate, then you get depression with high inflation and eventually they’ll go to war.”*_

_*Social obligations will cause Western countries to default, in Faber’s view. “Portugal, Ireland, Italy, Greece, Spain — I think eventually they’ll all default,” he says. *_
_*“The obligations of Western governments are far too high. They won’t be able to pay.”*_


----------



## BOXtheFOX (15 Sep 2011)

Looking at Obama it looks to me that over the years he was "let in" on a few secrets. These secrets have drained any freshness that he had when he first started. He now knows the third secret of Fatima. That aliens do exist. That it is all one big con and the best thing to do is go along for the ride. If you even look at the faces of the various popes over the years, you can see a realisation that when they came in to power that they were told certain things that has knocked the wind out of their sails.


----------



## horusd (15 Sep 2011)

Sarah needn't start picking curtains for the Oval Office just yet. Apparently she had a fling with a basketball player and took some coke, all hangin offences in Alaska for a hockey-playing moral majority mum. It could of course be an innocent misunderstanding. Sarah could have had some snow on her nose (not an unlikely event in Alaska) which was gently licked off by an enthralled basketball player. Strange things happen.

Likely she's holed up and armed to the teeth in an igloo near Anchorage. Well I suppose that is a White House of sorts. What a pity, she would have been great.


----------



## Shawady (15 Sep 2011)

Her presidential aspirations could be in trouble.
Apparantly she had a fling with a US sports star. And according to the headline in the Indo, it wasn't just a regular guy but a 'Black' Sports Star. Oh my god.


http://www.independent.ie/world-new...k-sports-star-and-cocaine-claims-2877381.html


----------



## One (15 Sep 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Looking at Obama it looks to me that over the years he was "let in" on a few secrets. These secrets have drained any freshness that he had when he first started. He now knows the third secret of Fatima. That aliens do exist. That it is all one big con and the best thing to do is go along for the ride. If you even look at the faces of the various popes over the years, you can see a realisation that when they came in to power that they were told certain things that has knocked the wind out of their sails.


 
Lol. Best post I have read in ages.


----------



## TarfHead (15 Sep 2011)

BOXtheFOX said:


> Looking at Obama it looks to me that over the years he was "let in" on a few secrets. These secrets have drained any freshness that he had when he first started. He now knows the third secret of Fatima. That aliens do exist. That it is all one big con and the best thing to do is go along for the ride. If you even look at the faces of the various popes over the years, you can see a realisation that when they came in to power that they were told certain things that has knocked the wind out of their sails.


 
Jim ?

Jim Corr ?

Is that you ?


----------



## BOXtheFOX (15 Sep 2011)

[broken link removed]

The truth is out there.


----------



## hastalavista (15 Sep 2011)

Purple said:


> Great post Horusd.
> have you got a link to the text of the speech?



Well its not this link
http://uk.news.yahoo.com/palin-took-cocaine-cheated-husband-094300647.html
Palin 'Took Cocaine And Cheated On Husband'


----------



## Purple (16 Sep 2011)

onq said:


> I don't believe the world is well-served by tugging the forelock to America or Britain, or China for that matter.


 I agree. Each country should act in its own medium to long term interests. Fortunately trade and capitalism make the wellbeing of countries intertwine and so what’s good for one is good for all. 



onq said:


> Not watching what the major powers are doing both inside and outside Ireland and not making our presence felt is what has us where we are today.


 I’m not sure what you mean by this. How can we “make our presence felt” in China? Do you think that, during a meeting of the Party big-wigs in Beijing, whilst plotting their Machiavellian schemes for world domination, someone is going to stand and say “hold on there lads, we can’t  do that; the Paddies are watching and they’ll go ballistic!”


----------



## AlastairSC (19 Sep 2011)

> "Yes we can................sit back and do nothing as we are totally _out of our debt_ and dont know what to do..."



Very good, intentional or not


----------

